

Compiler taking input while compiling (c code) - arb99
http://blog.susam.in/2007/11/compiler-taking-input-while-compiling.html

======
arb99
Also found this on the same site, kind of interesting at first
<http://blog.susam.in/2011/06/urls-in-c.html>

